# Packers vs Lions



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Green Bay Packers vs Detroit Lions game replacing the snowed out Vikings game on WSJX Puerto Rico on G16's Puerto Rico Mux (mpeg2 SD).


----------

